# swim bladder issues



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey all my 4year old orandas goldfish is having some swimbladder issues. it happend a couple days ago, ive tryed to feed it some deshelled peas but its not helping . any other ideas on what i could do?


----------



## Tank Gurl (Jun 17, 2011)

Swim Bladder is tough to watch in goldies. ive had my fair share especialy when the fancy round bodies goldies are more genticly prone to it. you need to think of treatment as more of a lifestyle change for your fish, then a temporary treatment, to help give them better quality of life. 
there is debate that store brand foods are not helpful for swim bladder issues for any goldie, becuase they contain a grain filler, and goldies and the bacteria living in their digestive tract arent ment to digest it, so it creates extra air through digestion that only componds your problem.
you can try making your own gel food theres a good recipe here GoldFish Emergency 911

i do mine with a couple bottles of baby food peas and carrots. and some cooked greens. after the food it set, slice it up in portions, split it up in freezer bags, enough for a few days at a time. i mush mine with a fork a little before i give it to em, they love it. 
if youre able, you can also try splitting up their meals into 4 or 5 little meals a day. they love to graze, and their stomachs are so small that theyre dificult to distingish from the rest of their digestive tract. leaving them snacks to munch on throughout the day works well too.

shelled peas work great. my guys love em. you can also try some cooked brocoli on a veggie clip, or cooked spinich or letus. goldies love to graze, and the fiber helps em out.

lowering the water level of your tank by half can give them some relief if theyre struggling too.

its possible that they have some sort of internal infection causing the floating problems, i'd start with some salt dips, or salt treatment to the tank.

the best you can do for them is just make sure theyre water is as perfect as you can manage, and watch their diet. if youre peeling peas for em, you definatly care about their treatment.

i had a black moor who suffered with swim bladder problems for years, he managed well enough with some help, but towards the end i had to keep him in a breeding net becasue he was hurting himself. its sad to watch, and eventully the day came where i had to euthinize him. i hope you and your orandas have more years together.


----------

